# Any tips for slug juice removal???



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, you must have some serious slugs on your island! The ones we have here are too small to slime a poodle nose. 

On the other hand, my daughter goes to school at UC Santa Cruz, where the school mascot is the banana slug, a creature found in the California coastal redwood forests that surround the campus. Banana slugs are impressive!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

oh my!!! Yucky!!! Would tomato paste help? I know that we used that when I was a young child and had gotten a baby skunk... Not sure what if it worked my dad said I smelled for a year straight (though I am sure that is an exaggeration).


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ewwww! Maybe a bath with a good shampoo? Or Dawn dish soap then a good conditioner? No clue on that one, only guesses, but slugs...Yuck! ????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

So I just started doing a little reading on slug slime. I read about using vinagar or white wine. Of course I vote for the white wine....pour a little on the dogs fur and pour a little more in a glass for yourself. 

We have LOTS of slugs here in Germany. Blech!!! 

slug slime - Everything2.com

Let us know how it goes, I could be in your situation any day now.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Rachel76 - thanks for the fascinating and useful article! I obviously messed up by trying to wash it off rather than use a dry cloth.

Wine for Mum sounds like a plan!

And the slug was about 6 inches long (not fully stretched) and bright orange!!
(see pic) and this is why I get worried:

Lungworm

Ick! Yeuk! Gross! Bleugh!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Your welcome. We have those orange slugs here too, and some that are called leopard slugs because of their markings. 

I am definitely not a sissy when it comes to yuckiness....and even I draw the line at some things. Slug slime is in that category. :alien2::boink::slug:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

This thread reminds me of an episode of Charlie the Unicorn lol
Crazy YouTube cartoon. If you choose to watch & don't want to witness the whole of the craziness just fast forward to 3.04 where the banana slug shows up. Warning: the banana song will stick in your head 
Charlie the Unicorn 2: http://youtu.be/QFCSXr6qnv4
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh do I hate slugs too. I hope my chickens will do me a favor next year and eat them while they are little so we don't have so many of them. Listen up chickens to be: eating slugs good, eating praying mantises not so good.

Be careful about the lungworm too. Some species related to the one mentioned in your link can also infect humans.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Oh do I hate slugs too. I hope my chickens will do me a favor next year and eat them while they are little so we don't have so many of them. Listen up chickens to be: eating slugs good, eating praying mantises not so good.
> 
> *Be careful about the lungworm too. Some species related to the one mentioned in your link can also infect humans*.


Well I don't intend to be kissing any slugs... :biggrin: But thanks for the warning - I'll make sure everything is cleaned off well :wink:


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I was told to use salt for slugs, we have a lot here & Dancer steps on their slime quite a bit. I used to think she was scraping herself on stuff. It is terribly slimy. It works ok but I've never had to use it on the nose. 

Also was told to use olive oil or peanut butter for tree pitch. That is another issue we have a lot of.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Rachel76 - thanks for the fascinating and useful article! I obviously messed up by trying to wash it off rather than use a dry cloth.
> 
> Wine for Mum sounds like a plan!
> 
> ...


Ok, that thing ranks right up there with the banana slug in terms of size and flamboyant color. Around here, slugs are boring brown things roughly an inch or so long.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

So slugs are basically snails with no shell?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> So slugs are basically snails with no shell??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, pretty much. Though in my opinion exceedingly grosser! (More gross??)

Pippin used to pick up snails a lot in our old yard - I think she was fascinated by the "mobile stones" - and the occasional small slug, but since we moved last year she's totally ignored them all... until this one! The slugs give off way more slime too as snails tend to withdraw into their shell and you just get the ooze from the entrance... slugs just give it out all over, and they always seem dirtier.

We have a decked area at the bottom of the garden and there are a lot living under there so I feed slug pellets through the gaps between the boards (dogs cannot get at them at all) which is the only bit of the garden I can really do and keep the dogs safe as well.

Those banana slugs are something else though!!! Wow!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash is fond of eating snails ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I remember running barefoot through the grass as a kid, stepping on a slug, and rushing into the house howling to my mother for help. Seems the slime removal involved a washcloth, hot water, soap, and several minutes of hard scrubbing. Oooooooh. They are nasty. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Those pictures made me cringe. Im so thankful they are no where near me...we just have the tiny little brown slugs that never make an appearance unless you go looking for them.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

If you want to get rid of slugs/snails in your yard, they are drawn to beer -- put beer in a small cup/bowl & they will drown themselves. It actually does work.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Make sure the dogs don't drink the beer lol. Some are drawn to it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can also safely use iron phosphate to control snails and slugs even with dogs around. Diatomaceous earth also kills slugs and snails but I don't like to use it since it can be a lung irritant if inhaled. Do not under any circumstances use products containing metaldehyde with pets or children around nor should you use it near vegetables and fruits.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

poolann said:


> This thread reminds me of an episode of Charlie the Unicorn lol
> Crazy YouTube cartoon. If you choose to watch & don't want to witness the whole of the craziness just fast forward to 3.04 where the banana slug shows up. Warning: the banana song will stick in your head
> Charlie the Unicorn 2: Charlie the Unicorn 2 - YouTube
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok, I want some of whatever drugs these guys are on!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Ok, I want some of whatever drugs these guys are on!


Oh some of the other episodes are better lol

Pretty sure it is geared towards stoners 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL. You guys are cracking me up.

I can only guess some kind of solvent like nail polish remover but that might not be so good on a dog's nose. Hmmmm, oil or peanut butter, might be worth a try. I am not much help here. Everything I can think of that would work is probably dangerous. Lighter fluid, sand paper....no, don't. I think you might have to wait till it just wears off. lol Slugs are really gross and they do a number on my garden in spite of putting Sluggo out there. I don't do it often enough.

Well, let us know how things go. I hope it comes off soon because that stuff is nasty! Did you ever get a slug making a trail across your screen door? Now that's a conundrum.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

poolann said:


> Make sure the dogs don't drink the beer lol. Some are drawn to it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd be more worried about hubby.... :biggrin::

I might set up a slug beer tent in the garden and see what happens!!

If salt is bad for them I might try a saltwater solution next time... But oh, how I hope there isn't a next time!! 

Off to watch more Charlie the Unicorn now, dudes... :canabis:


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Ugh, spanish slugs. Damned invasive things. Bruce likes to bring them inside in his leg hair. I use dish soap and the conditioner.
And I drop the slugs into a jar of vinegar lol. I go slug hunting in the garden every night.


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

We have a lot of slugs here in Western Washington. I get slime off my feet by first scraping against an edged object and then rubbing with a dry cloth. Water just reconstitutes it. I use a pet/child friendly slug bait around my ornamentals, and create garden snake (garter, black, chicken snakes) friendly areas all round, as they eat slugs. So do chickens and ducks. I just don't have any. I only salt them if they are particularly offensive, like on my hydrangeas or iris. It turns them into fertilizer.

Many people are snake and toad phobic, but they definitely have their place. Eating slugs is part of it. Venomous snakes are not common here, and I can tell the difference. Zach has already figured out that common garter snakes and toads are NOT tasty and do not make suitable chew toys.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

This thread gets a vote for the gross-est! I hate slugs!!


----------

